# Guppy Endlers live food



## Paulo (2 mo ago)

Hello guys,

Im wondering if adult guppy endlers eat live food like microworms ou vinegar worms.

I have those 2 cultures, but i dont plan on breeding the guppies.

My aquarium haveRed Ramshorn snail and Red Cherry shrimp. 
Is themicroworm or vinegar worms worth on this scenario?

Thanks

OBS: Im between guppy endlers or galaxy rasbora. Is live food worth for any adult of those species?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Not really, endlers need more of a veggie diet with just a little protein.


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

They'll eat them if you offer them live food. No worries. They're omnivores.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I was Hoping you would show up sometime. Happy to see you.


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

susankat said:


> I was Hoping you would show up sometime. Happy to see you.


It's been a while that was active on this forum. I've got more spare time nowadays because of my current health situation. So, time to get back to the forums that I've left for a while.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I know that feeling. I had a stroke in 2019 so not doing to much.


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

susankat said:


> I know that feeling. I had a stroke in 2019 so not doing to much.


Oh, sorry to hear... I had stroke in 2014. Still dealing every day with the damage it has caused. But it seems that health issues have become more and more these years. Still dealing with cancer, my lung problems, my kidneys, two blood disorders, rheumatic issues, hemochromatosis, epilepsy has turned back by the stroke I had, arthrosis and an aneurysm. Next month I'll be using a crutch for 4 years already. So, the past years haven't been too nice to me. 
I hope you can still do things you want after the stroke you had.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Your as bad as me, Before the stroke I had a tear in my esophagus, no food or water for 10 days, then had stroke on the 5th day. I can still do a lot but have problems holding things. Cut down to 3 tanks, mainly shrimp. I have a Heart cath dec 5 as there is water around my heart. Fun fun.


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

susankat said:


> Your as bad as me, Before the stroke I had a tear in my esophagus, no food or water for 10 days, then had stroke on the 5th day. I can still do a lot but have problems holding things. Cut down to 3 tanks, mainly shrimp. I have a Heart cath dec 5 as there is water around my heart. Fun fun.


I understand your burdens. In still have a lot of tanks running. 80 At the moment indoors. And during the better months also 10 outdoor tanks and tubs. And one paddle pool. I won't extend the number of tanks. This number is still doable to me. But in another pace than before. For I do have my physical limitations. And I had already two mild heart attacks. So, I have to consider my heart as well. Well, I can't run the marathon anymore. Also a bit hard with a crutch to do a marathon. When I had my stroke, I had to learn to walk and to speak again. Luckily it didn't take that long before I could do that all again. But I couldn't get rid of my crutch. I don't do any lectures anymore. For one of the negative results of my stroke is that I do forget things quite fast. And I just can't make a link to what I was doing when that happens. It takes time before things get back to my mind. I had to learn to accept and to deal with all these limitations. In some way I'm already used to it but it won't take the frustration away. You probably know what I mean by that.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes short term memory makes it hard. I didn't 'loose speech but lost use of left side. 8 weeks in rehab then 6 weeks of home health doing a lot better. Still some problems with left side, but a lot better.


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

We both are still able to laugh and that's important...


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes, that's true.


----------



## Teslacron (1 mo ago)

Paulo said:


> Im wondering if adult guppy endlers eat live food like microworms ou vinegar worms.
> 
> OBS: Im between guppy endlers or galaxy rasbora. Is live food worth for any adult of those species?


Guppies will eat both if they're hungry, but they'll devour moina like popcorn (miniature daphnia). It's very easy to culture too, a pickle jar + apple fragment. Otherwise try some veggies; couple little bits of cooked carrot, nip of a small bean or the middle of a pea go a long way for wild types (including endlers) and fancy strains alike ^^ (Up the size of those veggie pieces and your Ramshorn snails will thank you also lol)

Rasboras, absolutely!!


----------

